# Why doesn't prucalopride work after some months



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

Hi.I have IBS-C since many years. My GI doctor prescribed prucalopride ( Motegrity) 8 mg daily in October last year. Med was working fine until mid-March. Then it suddenly stopped working. I asked my doc..he said it happens. Didn't give a reason. I have increased dose to 12mg against my doc advice as I am desperate. I had a very bad bowel movement yesterday. Besides Linzess any other good med? Amitizia was giving me small BM and abdominal pain so I stopped it.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

you could call the manufacturer of prucalopride and ask them why it stops working and what, if anything, can be done about that.


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

I doubt if they will reply or answer. I will try.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, please do try. if anyone can help you, they can..

a lot of drug companies have great customer service and are happy to answer people's questions.


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

I have sent a message on their website. They will email me I hope.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

can't you call them? the manufacturer is sun pharmaceuticals, right? i googled them and it looks like all the offices have phone numbers listed.


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

Will call. But don't know they can reply from customer service.


----------



## tdhcsc (Feb 26, 2017)

Sorry to hear that as I just started Motegrity yesterday and had results in 3 hours. Woke up with a bad headache but I had results. Hope it doesn't stop like the Linzess did.

My gastro gave me both Trulance and Motegrity, said I can take both if one doesn't work alone. Talk to your gastro Dr. and see if he can recommend taking both.


----------



## sjw596 (Feb 19, 2014)

Over the years, I've used Linzess, Amitiza, Trulance, and now Motegrity. Linzess worked for about 1.5 years, Amitiza didn't work at all, Trulance worked for around a year, and Motegrity has been working, but now less so, for the past 14 months. I've been supplementing my Motegrity with 35 ml MOM daily. In each case, my GI was familiar with what seems to be a common phenomenon of the meds losing effectiveness after a while. He could offer no explanation beyond "it happens." I had called one of the manufacturers, but they would only refer me to the FDA prescribing guide, website info, and my GI. It's a CYA thing.

I'm curious about the fact that your GI suggested Trulance + Moptegrity. As Trulance is a kind of osmotic and Motegrity is a prokinetic, I also thought that they can be complementary. That's why I take MOM with my Motegrity. However, my GI said "no," basically because there had not been studies of the combination. There also may be an issue with my insuror, as both drugs require a plan exception, and I don't know how they'd handle a request for both at the same time. If you take both, let us know how it works out.


----------



## tdhcsc (Feb 26, 2017)

I think my gastro Dr. said to try the Trulance and Motegrity. The Trulance didn't do anything so I switched back to Miralax. I like the fact that taking Miralax makes me drink more water anyway, and water is a good thing.

t

At the moment I'm taking Miralax, Movantik for the Fentanyl and MOM when I need it. I'm actually beginning to think that perhaps the Movantik may be good for IBS-C by itself. Don't want to change anything at the moment though as I've had BM's 3 days in a row.


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

What's Movantik for Fentanyl? Amitizia gave me pain so stopped. At present I am taking Motegrity 4mg day, 4mg night but I don't think it's working. I am now taking dulcolax laxative.


----------



## tdhcsc (Feb 26, 2017)

Movantik is for - Opioid induced Constipation - Fentanyl is an opioid so I take it. Without the Movantik I wouldn't move at all.

Helps me quite a bit for the OIC and I can only think it will work for IBS-C,, off brand of course.

I think it's a situation of what works with the least amount of pain.


----------



## sjw596 (Feb 19, 2014)

tdhcsc said:


> I think my gastro Dr. said to try the Trulance and *Motegrity*. The Trulance didn't do anything so I switched back to Miralax.


Thanks. So you meant Movantic, right? My reasoning for considering adding Trulance with my Motegrity is that Trulance, like Miralax, increases liquid in the colon. I had good luck with Trulance for a while, and even Motegrity doesn't work adequately without MOM. Miralax would also work, but gives me too much gas. I'm just waiting for the next drug to try. Maybe Tenapanor.


----------



## tdhcsc (Feb 26, 2017)

Movantik (25MG) For Opioid Induced Constipation (purple oval pill). Works like Miralax by increasing liquid in the Colon

I have no idea if it will work for OIC but if I drink a lot of water it works daily for me and I get no real side effects as in (pain). Of course, I do take Percocet and a 50mcg/hr Fentanyl patch It would be off label and something to consider.


----------



## tdhcsc (Feb 26, 2017)

When I take Movantik I like to wear Depends underwear. (just in case) a couple of quarts of water over a half hour time period if possible.

I take it in the morning and drink a lot of water,, the more the better. I usually feel somewhat uncomfortable before I go and I wait till I really neat to get it out,, even if it means holing my cheek together.

When I gave a BM it just keeps coming and coming. ((very good)). I usually need to go a second time in about 5 minutes but no real pain. Just the need to go. It usually takes about 2 or 3 hours after taking the Movantik before I feel the need.

At least that's the way I react. Still experimenting.


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

I asked my gastro as to why Motegrity ( prucalopride) stopped working. He just replied it happens, no explanation. Well so much for empathy.


----------



## tdhcsc (Feb 26, 2017)

I believe the fact is that they just don't know. Doctors as much as they do know,,, don't know s--t and poke around in the darkness many times. As a physician they can't have empathy. If they did, they'd be in emotional trouble.

And that's a good thing as 150 years ago Doctors couldn't do much,,, in another 100 years they'll find a way to work around the fact that we all die and stop it in some form.

Too bad that we're going to be the last or second to last generation that experiences death. Of course, my take on it at that time would be -- 'How much money do you have?' Don't have to think about it though as we'll be one of the last generations that will experience 'not being' (death). But then I guess it's not possible to experience nothing. If you did, you wouldn't be dead.

Does that sound like depression? Not at all,,, just fact!


----------

